# Turmeric what a saver



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We never miss this as well 

it does it almost all and reduces core inflammation  and immune function fast 

Humbles most western bs and we compare the best ;D

http://youtu.be/rkCz2MR-k_Q

A spice that's nice


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

now I'm craving Indian food!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

saturday night is homemade curry night, will have to slip some more tumeric in as I'm struggling with arthiritis in my left knee at moment, which is not good as salmon run is imminent and the river I usually fish is a bit of a rocky scramble at best.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

It will help you bro


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What about Coconut oil?

http://dogingtonpost.com/benefits-of-coconut-oil-for-dogs/#.Uilsvca1EkU


Rudy this must be familiar to you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND8doiVSLDw


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I suppose the 10" steel plate in my right ankle counteracts the left knee, at least I can "list evenly" from side to side though lol! but I doubt I'll ever be able to cover 100m in 10.35 secs again lol!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Doug, celery seed is fantastic for arthritis and gout too


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nelly said:


> Doug, celery seed is fantastic for arthritis and gout too


I'm not wealthy enough to have gout ha ha!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

11 knee surgeries before age 25 Harr not comparing 

the pain was endless and suffering

and I was gased with the speed gun at 258lbs 100 yards back then we had yards not meters at 10.2 secs

with blown out wheels.

know days they go much faster but few could pull these times being a big man

They paid the human flash to humble me 

We went 3 x the joint was packed

they even pee tested us

yard 60 I caught this great Black man which they also made a big deal about

Sports he was just a man to me 

and Swedes do not see colors we see heart guts and grit. 

I was trained to war and fast muscle groups.


Having a 37 inch inseam helped me reaching out

and all my natural vits herbs minerals buffered all my injuries

It was a fine day I beat him 3-0

He called me a human freak

I smiled and just said I was trying


Data the Man who can I could not get the results out of Cocount oils as some can

but they made great cup swim suits in Hawaii mid 80's.



I took a extreme risk age 48 that cost me my legs and feet and abilities some days to even walk

but I still try raw real remote and I can still share help and smile just slower now.

few get up from brain bleeds strokes and coma's

I was just resting some fun ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/rkCz2MR-k_Q


----------

